# What do you think of this case.



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

the case is called:
JEANTECH JN-R2 - R2 ATX CASE (http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=140230&category_oid=-28015)

i no its a cheap case but am not botherd. and how does the disk drive work.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

Hi,

This case seems nice, but it's really hard to tell from just one picture. Apparently the disk drive comes up sideways and down sideways. If you're looking to buy a new case I suggest a mid tower for better airflow.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

only 80mm fans is not the best. there are plenty of good cheap cases, but if your not going to overclock that should be fine.

the cd player looks to be mounted vertically or just slightly angled. i dont like it tbh, but its up to you


----------

